# Meetings > Δοκιμές >  interference σε vhf-uhf band απο mikrotik RB600-RB532

## chrismarine

το τελευταίο διάστημα όπου πειραματίζομαι στον ραδιοερασιτεχνικο χώρο έχω διαπιστώσει ότι έχω πρόβλημα ισχυρής παρεμβολής σε όλη την μπάντα των vhf και ποιο λίγο στα uhf 
η παρεμβολή προέρχεται από 1 rb600 που βρίσκεται στην οροφή του κτηρίου με τα κεραιοσυστηματα 
το ρουτερ τροφοδοτείται μέσω poe 25μ utp cat6 με 48v τροφοδοτικό βιομηχανικού τύπου switching 150w βρίσκεται σε μεταλλικό στεγανό κουτί τύπου hager και τα πάντα είναι γειωμένα ιστός -κουτι-pigtails 
επίσης στην κορυφή του ιστού έχω τοποθετήσει μια diamond antenna v-u x50 .
από έρευνα που έκανα στον ιστοχωρο διαπίστωσα πως υπάρχει αντίστοιχο θέμα με rb532 και ίσως προέρχεται από το ενσωματωμένο τροφοδοτικό τύπου switching πάνω στο board , προς επίλυση του φαινομένου προτείνουν τροφοδότηση του board όχι από poe αλλά κατευθείαν στο βύσμα τροφοδοσίας με 18v ,utp θωρακισμένο κ.α 
πάντως η παρεμβολή είναι τόσο μεγάλη που την λαμβάνει ακόμη και το φορητό vhf-uhf στην πυλωτή !!!

----------


## chrismarine

η λύση: ποιοτικά θωρακισμένα καλώδια δικτύου και γείωση στην θωράκιση του Μ/Σ του board , εκτός των άλλων μου δημιουργούσε πρόβλημα και 1 groove ,εάν είναι δυνατόν να τοποθετηθεί σε μεταλλικό case ακόμα καλύτερα !!
σε γενικές γραμμές τα όποια προβλήματα παρεμβολών δημιουργούνται περισσότερο από τα ethernet σε συνδυασμό με poe και ειδικά όταν αρχίσουν να διακινούνται δεδομένα .

----------

